# excision scar



## tbjurman (Nov 16, 2011)

Having trouble locating a CPT code for excision of hypertrophic scar.  Help please.


----------



## primrose1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Where is the scar located?


----------



## tbjurman (Nov 16, 2011)

scar is on the rt forearm.


----------



## weshelman (Nov 16, 2011)

From the 1140_ series, depending on the size of the scar. If closure is complex or intermediate you would code that as well.


----------



## tbjurman (Nov 16, 2011)

thank you.


----------

